Ask HN: Why is Node.js Streams so underused? - GoodbyeEarl
======
pfraze
I'm not quite sure they are underused, but that's a relative judgment. Streams
took a while to get right in node, and even now they're a _little bit_ clunky.
Not terrible, but not "pick it right up and run with it" easy. (If you want to
use them, you probably should look at Mississippi
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/mississippi](https://www.npmjs.com/package/mississippi)
because that simplifies a lot of common tasks.)

AFAICT there used to be more energy in the community for them. Gulp.js was
conceived as more powerful build pipeline that used streams
([https://github.com/gulpjs/gulp](https://github.com/gulpjs/gulp)), and that's
the last time I remember anybody getting psyched about streams as "more
elegant" than a nonstream version (in that case, Grunt).

Now, I think people tend to reach for streams when there's a performance-based
reason for it, since streams can do things like faster time-to-first-byte, and
less memory overhead.

